# Glass and Art in interiors



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice idea but it seems you want European participants? Maybe it is arrogance but I live in a country and in fact one of the top architecture and design centers in the World. I consider myself to be a bit more than just outside Europe and I found no specific option to check.


----------



## hefterbrumi (May 26, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Nice idea but it seems you want European participants? Maybe it is arrogance but I live in a country and in fact one of the top architecture and design centers in the World. I consider myself to be a bit more than just outside Europe and I found no specific option to check.


I am sorry about the lack of choice available. The aim of the research is to ask people about glass art in their homes and workplaces. I am completly aware that Europe is not superior, and sorry If you were offended. The activity of the firm is in Europe, thats why there are European countries listed only.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did the survey. It was all about windows and art glass as far as I could tell. They didn't ask about the glass on my countertops or even the pieces that are my stairs.


----------

